# Treating plants with ALUM, to remove snails



## PRIMESIX (Dec 20, 2011)

I am purchasing some plants and I wondered if it was a good idea to treat them with ALUM to make sure that no snails make it into my tank. If so, what is the recomended method to treat it, how much of the product and how much water for treatment? Thanks...:-D


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Why is everyone so scared of snails?

I introduce pond, ramshorn, and MTS to all my tanks regularly- they help break down plant debri and detritus.

If they overpopulate, then you are absolutely 100% feeding your fish too much, and can be baited out.

They will not eat healthy plants- They will only eat damaged/dying plants and leaves, which prevents the dead parts from fouling your water as badly.


(my 2 cents)


----------



## PRIMESIX (Dec 20, 2011)

I was told that snails will put little holes on your plants and they could destroy a planted aquarium. After reading your post, I wonder if I should not treat them and just put them in the tank?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I would, the snails are pretty hard to find.

Nutrient deficiencies can damage your plants to where snails can eat them, but just fertilise. If your plants do get nibbled, then the plants wouldn't have survived very long anyway IMO. When I buy a plant from a store, I add it to a plant-only tank for a few days just to make sure any fish diseases (like ich) die off. then I add them. If it's a trusted company or web site, I don't do anything to them.

I actually like snails...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Rinse as many as you can off of the plants and root systems before planting. You might still end up with some snails but not as many of them.

I agree with redchigh - snails are not necessarily a bad thing


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

Romad said:


> Rinse as many as you can off of the plants and root systems before planting. You might still end up with some snails but not as many of them.
> 
> I agree with redchigh - snails are not necessarily a bad thing


+1


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree, snails are your best friend in a healthy aquarium. And the common small ones like pond snails and Malaysian Livebearing do not eat healthy plants.


----------



## snoopy65 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am another believer in having snails. Not only do the "hitch hiker" snails not eat healthy plants, they are a wonderful gauge of overfeeding and of water quality. If you watch their habits and really pay attention, they will tell you of problems long before you notice a fish indication.For instance, if your snails are all at toward the top of your tank, something is wrong in the water. It could be temperature, nitrates, ammonia, etc. Not only this, I think as keepers of water it is our job to try and make an ecosystem for the living beings we keep in our tanks/ponds and snails are an intricate part of the balance.


----------

